# annemaries coco



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

have posted pic of coco on gallery, would like to know if anyone knows what her colour is


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I will have a look  but I am no professional .. just love cockapoos xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Have you got a pic of her back :S


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think she may be a chocolate merle ... 

Merle gives a mottled and speckled coat appearance... 

It looks like her darker patches are dark brown and the lighter patched are tan / light brown... 

Pretty girl xxx

MandyM help me out .. MandyM knows about merle coats


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

no jojo, have some more pics but dont think you can see her back will have a look xx


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

have posted another pic but from the front again, if you look at her legs you can see much lighter colour, i just think she is so pretty


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Basically a merle pattern gives a speckled / mottled effect and an uneven pattern ... it is unusual and a very attractive coat .. the merle gene comes from the cocker side of the breeding I believe... 

I may have it completely wrong but by looking at the pics in the gallery that would be my guess.. 

This may help you too ... an article about coat colours from my blog:

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/07/05/colour-variations-of-cockapoo-coats/

She is lovely .. you must love her to bits


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Now from that pic she looks like she could be tricolour which would be Tan, Black and White - 3 colour... 

or even Sable .. you will need to look at her coat closely, look at an individual hair shaft and see if the hair is light i.e. tan nearer the skin but the hair shaft will have a dark i.e. black at the tip ... I hope that makes sense.. basically the shaft of the hair will be light and the tip of the hair will be darker ...

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1740&highlight=coat+colour

this is a good thread and shows Kendal sable girl ....MandyM's merle girl and Janice or Sarah's tan and black pups too .. see what you think xx

Whatever .. she is beautiful .. that is for sure


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks jojo yes we do love her we are counting the days,will take a look at your blog xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I think that you will find that she is a dark sable........very very beautiful. 

Here are some pictures of our chocolate sable girl Woodetta at about 5 weeks old and now at about 10 weeks old, see how the coat has changed already.















































Do keep posting pictures of your beautiful Coco, it will be fascinating to see how her coat develops.


Julia x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

looks sable to me but manys is the exspert on sables.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Bring in MandyM .... she's our gal ...

It is hard to tell from the pics .. but Coco could be sable, merle or a tri .. how exciting  

I love the whole colour colour topic ....


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

hi jo jo got your message think i sent it back to you would love you to add coco will sort it out asap xx


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

have asked coco's breeder for some more pics will post soon as i get them xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

JoJo said:


> Bring in MandyM .... she's our gal ...
> 
> It is hard to tell from the pics .. but Coco could be sable, merle or a tri .. how exciting
> 
> I love the whole colour colour topic ....


i definitely say Sabel as both Tri and Meral are very obvious at birth from what i have seen. i think this is now sylvias second Sable puppy that i know of.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Any tri colour I've seen are more defined colour patches ... like Treacle and Dexter and I think he's called Stanley... I'd go with Sable but am I making it up does Brindle exist in the cockapoo world


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just a questions .. doesnt Nadines Treacle look phantom markings or would we say tri .. I kind of need to know this .. :S :S help me Kendal and Karen ... oh I have a head full of colours and marking .. think I need a cuppa ha ha ha .. my head bursting ... ha ha ha


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes Karen brindle is possible .. anyone got a brindle cockapoo ??? hoping here ... ha ha ha


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

JoJo said:


> Just a questions .. doesnt Nadines Treacle look phantom markings or would we say tri .. I kind of need to know this .. :S :S help me Kendal and Karen ... oh I have a head full of colours and marking .. think I need a cuppa ha ha ha .. my head bursting ... ha ha ha


phantom as i know it is like the black and tan but replace the tan with a silver colour and you have phantom


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Like Dylan fades at the edges....... I was wondering if Coco was brindle ??? but would put my money on sable otherwise. Would love to see a sable roan cockapoo as a sable roan cocker is devine


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brindle looks more like a stripe in the coat ... as far as I know... only pic I could find 

http://www.cockerspanielinformation.com/colors/K-dominant-black/1CkrGenetics.html


My understanding of phantom pattern was like Doberman Pinscher’s type coat markings .. dark on top, with the appropriate sections on the eye brows, legs etc paler colour 

Chocolate Phantom, Black & Tan Phantom, Black & silver Phantom are all possible for cockapoos 

http://www.dukescockapoos.com/dogs.html

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Photographic-JD-20902-poodles-phantom-Ardea/dp/B0048MAQA0

Some pic I could find 

Would Treacle be a Black & Tan Phantom??

Oh I do love colours & patterns xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Interesting...... I wonder what that brindle cocker would have looked like as a pup... still wonder if Coco could develope like that and be classed as brindle. I would say Dylan is chocolate phantom ... then still not sure about Treacle.... I want phantoms to be a fading of the original colour i.e Black fading to silver, Chocolate to say a caramel etc. As you know I cant link !!! but if you check Mulberry Cockapoo coat colours she seems to list some that look similar as Phantom and some as black and tan cant tell the difference. x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Phew just had another look.....
photo 60 ... she classes as a Tri Parti ... which maybe Treacle is as she has white as well.
photo 185 .... she classes as a Phantom cockapoo, but no white.
photo 31.. with similar markings is a black and tan Cocker... I suppose only when you add the poodle, which classifies phantom can you be called one !!
However have nt jotted down the pic no. there were more than one dogs with similar markings to Dylan.. she calls chocolate and tan with no mention of phantom .... its a mine field.

A little presumptuous to discuss other people dogs hope you dont mind Helen and Nadine, but then its only cos your dogs are nt run of the mill


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

you are good Karen ... its it a great topic ...

Helen and Nadine .. yes Sorry for chatting about your dogs ... but as they are so special they are a topic of their own xxx 

so is Dylan a Choc Phantom .. ??? what do we think or choc with fading gene 
and Treacle? Black & Tan , or Tri (as she has a white bib) or Black and Tan Phantom with white bib ... sorry but I need to get this right 

Too many options ...

Need your help xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think if you follow Mulberry s classifications ...
Treacle would be Tri Parti... and 
Dylan would be chocolate and tan. 
I nearly emailed her and asked her to have a look, specifically at Coco... shes an interesting one x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm back ... I wonder if you have to be born choc and tan to be classed as that ... so Dylan could still be phantom or fading or ..... just gorg


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ha ha ha you are like me ... yep .. just gorg .... agreed 

Right ... I need a decision ... I am terrible at making decision .. 

Dylan - Choc Phantom...

Treacle - Tri ... why Tri Parti?? not sure about that one?? Am I being dumb.. feel free to say yes 

Coco - ?? sable if dark tip hair shaft... brindle would look striped ... merle if speckled and mottled... hopeful Coco's breeder will send some more pic ..

Wow this is tricky... appreciate your help Karen xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow she is stunning!!! She is a sable with white,i just LOVE sables!!!! Where is she from?? xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sylmls ... I think same as Kendals girls x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Sylmls ... I think same as Kendals girls x


Thanks xx I love her,she is so cute xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pup .. totally agree on that one.. I bet the litter was amazing ... do you want one? .. think we all do   

Sable with white .. Coco ..excellent work colour pro team ha ha ha xxx


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks everyone coco is from sylml, have posted another pic she has changed so much in a week,how will her coat develop if she is sable and white, does anyone have any pics?xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i think she will end up looking like this 
http://www.sugarandspicecockapoos.com/sable.html


----------

